

We are not all programmers - democracy
http://flowplayer.org/forum/2/13200#post-13200

======
wccrawford
It's free. You get what you pay for. Yelling at the developers because they
hit your pet peeve is not a good idea.

Instead of that rant, asking what those things mean and then writing good
documentation would have been a much better use of their time. Or just some
research, even.

When I'm doing something new (and I do that a lot... I tend to start new
hobbies all the time) I don't rant at people for not explaining things to me.
Instead, I do a lot of research and experimentation. As a last resort, I
politely ask questions, first of friends and family, then of strangers on the
internet. It's just polite.

------
juddlyon
"Spend it, cheapskate."

